
Why is Vint Cerf father of Internet and GOOG VP silent on net neutrality issue? - jacquesm
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/foremski/why-is-vint-cerf-father-of-internet-and-goog-vp-silent-on-net-neutrality-issue/1464
======
da5e
Wow, I'm old enough to know better but I'm still amazed at the willingness of
"principled people" to throw those principles overboard so easily. Next thing
you know Cory Doctorow will be pushing DRM.

~~~
chris11
What really upset me is when I heard that Radiohead licensed their 2007 album
In Rainbows to music labels. Now the RIAA is sending takedown notices to
people who host the album online. [http://torrentfreak.com/riaa-protects-
radioheads-in-rainbows...](http://torrentfreak.com/riaa-protects-radioheads-
in-rainbows-100801/)

~~~
robin_reala
Why is that upsetting? It wasn’t given away for free under a redistribution
licence, it was given away for 'what you want to pay' under a non-
redistribution licence. Just because you want to redistribute it doesn’t make
that legal.

------
skalpelis
> Internet traffic has to prioritized on the backbones and local networks
> before it gets to the local wireless transmitters therefore it will be
> available in a prioritized order to local wireline consumers too.

Is this true? Given that this is the main argument of the article, the author
could have elaborated a bit and I don't know nearly enough about the inner
workings of Internet providers, so is this actually true or just some
senseless punditry?

~~~
NinetyNine
I can't comment on backbone technology, but it's common for network devices to
provide Differentiated Services, which is a traffic-type classifier and QoS
system. They're needed to keep your FTP traffic from lagging your VOIP call.
The only reason these wouldn't be used on backbones is if there's simply too
much traffic to classify fast enough, but I don't think that's the case.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Differentiated_services>

------
Create
I always thought Al Gore was the Father of the Internet.

This whole PR is just plain BS. Data packets with headers [cribs] routed over
a digital communications network -- look beyond the mythical van in
California. Look for inspirations from the C&C used in Blitzkrieg...

[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Gordon_Welchm...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Gordon_Welchman)

~~~
nkassis
Al gore invented the Web Site.

In all seriousness, Where the wizards stay up late
([http://www.amazon.com/Where-Wizards-Stay-Up-
Late/dp/06848326...](http://www.amazon.com/Where-Wizards-Stay-Up-
Late/dp/0684832674/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1281628245&sr=8-1)) gives a
good account of the beginning of the net. For the web there is How the web was
born ([http://www.amazon.com/How-Web-was-Born-
Story/dp/0192862073/r...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Web-was-Born-
Story/dp/0192862073/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1281628296&sr=1-1))

------
yanw
Not quite: [http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/08/10/vint-cerf-comments-
on...](http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/08/10/vint-cerf-comments-on-googles-
net-neutrality-proposal/)

~~~
izendejas
What a shame. He could have stood up against this BS deal. Google wouldn't
fire him. In the worst case, they would probably ask him to resign and this
would still draw attention to the issue. What in the bloody hell is happening
at Google? Seems to me Sergey has lost control of this company.

~~~
jacquesm
> Seems to me Sergey has lost control of this company.

Well, he did hire a CEO in 2001, so effectively that happened long ago.

